# Makro problem bei Roccat Swarm mit Vulkan 121 + Roccat Leadr



## inpulse_one (10. November 2019)

Hi,
Nach all den Stunden die ich verbracht habe das Problem selber in den Griff zu bekommen Frage ich nun nach Rat bei gleichgesinnten.
Kurz und knapp, wenn ich in der Roccat Swarm Software ein vorhandendes Marko zuzuweise wie öffne Programm oder Einstellung  XY funktioniert es, sobalt ich aber ein eigendes erstelle oder auch die Makros von den vorhandenden Spielen auf die Maus oder Tastatur zuweise wo er nur eine reihenfolge wie drücke X mal die 3 ausführen soll klappt es nicht.
Ich denke nicht das ich zu blöde bin da ich mit der Logitech oder auch Corsair Software mit den Makros erstellung und zuweisung keinerlei Probleme hatte. Das die Swarm Software das Problem ist denke ich mal nicht ?
Treiber der Software und der Geräte sind auf den Aktuellen Stand. Das System besteht aus einem  I7 8700k@5,2Ghz Aorus Gaming5, Aorus RTX2080 16Gb TridenZ 4133 2x970evo Pro M2 mit Win10Pro

Evt ist hier ein schlauer Kopf und sieht was ich übersehen habe


----------



## rhalin (10. November 2019)

Hmm, also ich mache es so:
Unter Makro Manager eines erstellen z.B. My Macro 001: Alt+F10
Dann bei Tastenkonfiguration auf z.B. M3 klicken und das Macro (unter Meine Makros) ins Feld bei primär ziehen, dann Apply und es sollte eigentlich funktionieren


----------



## inpulse_one (10. November 2019)

Hey,
Ja und genau da ist mein Problem, ich erstelle eins ziehe es rein und drücke auf Apply. Öffne eine Textdatei um es zu Testen und er führt nix aus. Das macht mich Wahnsinnig das es nicht geht.... egal was ich eintrage er macht einfach nix. Hab das Gefühl, das irgendwas die Ausführung blockt ?! Habe schon versucht alle Programme im Hintergrund zu schliesen aber auch das bringt kein Erfolg.


----------



## Hubacca (10. November 2019)

Mach mal einen Screenshot !


----------



## inpulse_one (10. November 2019)

https://s19.directupload.net/images/191110/2q2si4bc.jpg
https://s19.directupload.net/images/191110/fl9bxyfz.jpg
https://s19.directupload.net/images/191110/ncmsedt9.jpg


----------



## rhalin (10. November 2019)

Den Spielmodus hast du aktiv beim testen?


----------



## Hubacca (10. November 2019)

Ehrlich gesagt erkenne ich, selbst wenn ich meine Brille aufsetzt, recht wenig, aber du erstellst unter My Macros das My Macro001 und weist der Taste das Makro mit dem Namen Test zu ?
Edit: OK ich erkenne jetzt so viel das du bei der Leadr die Tasten 1 und 2 mit den beiden Makros Test und My Macro001 belegt hast - funktioniert das denn ? Ich kann auch nicht sehen welche Taste 
mit der Easy Shift Funktion belegt ist - ich nehme an die untere Daumentaste ?


----------



## inpulse_one (10. November 2019)

Ja Spiele Modus ist Aktiv. Richtig , zum testen habe ich auf der Maus und auf der Tastatur die Makros gelegt , geht weder mit Maus noch mit Tastatur. Mit easyhift+  auf der Maus oder Tastatur gedrück halten geht es auch nicht. Ja ist die Daumentaste auf der Maus. Selbst wenn ich die Makros auf normale Tasten lege so das ich Easyshift+ nicht bräuchte klappt es nicht.


----------



## Hubacca (10. November 2019)

Das ist wahrlich seltsam ! Ich hab mal einen Screenshot angefügt von meinem email Makro das ich auf meiner Kone Aimo und Suora FX nutze.
Ich habe schon länger kein Update von Swarm gemacht und nach den Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit - und jetzt deinem Problem - mache ich das auch sehr ungern ....
Aber mit den Einstellungen funktionierts bei mir:


----------



## inpulse_one (10. November 2019)

Welche Version nutzt du von Swarm ?


----------



## Hubacca (10. November 2019)

Version : V 1.9331 - ich hab das letzte mal am 4.12.2018 gesucht ..... !
Aber wenn alles läuft ?

Ohje - ich lade gerade mal die aktuelle Version runter und probiere sie aus ....

Ist jetzt Version V 1.9358 und funktioniert immer noch. Sieht jetzt so aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum jetzt nur kompatibel mit der Maus da steht weiß ich nicht, aber die Suora liegt im Schrank und die kram ich jetzt nicht auchnoch raus weil es dort definitiv auch funktionierte.


----------



## _Berge_ (10. November 2019)

Profile kannst du doch speichern und hochladen oder?

Bin Grad net am PC, aber wenn's geht kannst mir ja Mal dein Leadr Profil schicken, dann kann ich's Mal gegentesten


----------



## inpulse_one (11. November 2019)

Wie gesagt selbst die vorgefertigten Profile machen keinen mux, kommt mir vor als würde er das blocken was im makro hinterlegt ist. Weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht welches Programm oder welche einstellung die ausführung blocken könnte ? Könnte es auch sein das man gewisse programme braucht wie zb net framework ? (nur ein beispiel) 
Hatte vor kurzem neu istalliert , obwohl das auch nicht sein kann weil mit der Corsair k95 Platinium liefen Makros ja auch. Ehrlich gesagt ka was ich sonst noch machen könnte...


----------



## inpulse_one (11. November 2019)

Gerade Antwort bekommen von Roccat...
Ok also kein Problem meinerseits. 


Wir haben leider derzeit ein Problem mit der Signatur des VMulti HID Treibers unter Windows. Dieser Treiber ist für die Vulcan und Leadr notwendig, um Makros auszuführen. Leider gibt es aktuell keinen wirklichen Workaround dazu, unsere Entwickler arbeiten aber natürlich unter Hochdruck an einer langfristigen Lösung.

Vorübergehend besteht die Option, in Windows die "Secure Boot" Option zu deaktivieren. Dadurch wird es allerdings möglich, dass beim Starten des PCs Schadcode im UEFI ausgeführt wird. Ob du dieses Risiko eingehen möchtest, ist natürlich deine Entscheidung. Darüberhinaus können wir leider aktuell nur darum bitten, etwas Geduld zu haben, bis unsere Entwickler eine Lösung finden.


----------



## Hubacca (11. November 2019)

Darum hab ich keine automatischen Updates erlaubt und bin froh das ich bei diesem Update nicht betroffen bin !
Also wenns läuft die automatischen Updates ausschalten und ab und zu mal nachschaun ob eins vorliegt was schon als funktionierend bestätigt ist und nur dann installieren.....

Viel Erfolg - Geduld !


----------



## inpulse_one (11. November 2019)

Ja gut hab es nu ans laufen bekommen , mal sehen was da noch seitens Roccat an Updates kommt. Es ist quasi die Treiber Signatur die das ausführen der Makros verhindert.


----------



## Hubacca (11. November 2019)

Das war bei Roccatleider immer wieder das Problem: es werden ein Update nach dem anderem rausgeschmisssen ohne zu testen ob die überhaupt richtig funktionieren !?
Teilweise ohne Not, weil ja eigentlich alles läuft, aber danach dann auf einmal Funktionen die vorher gingen Probleme verursachen.
Früher waren z.B. alle Profile von meinen Mäusen und Tastaturen futsch nach einem Update und das regelmäßig .....
Darum läuft die Sofware bei mir nicht mehr wenns einmal funktioniert.


----------



## Mathe_Mat (15. August 2021)

Ich habe mir gestern eine neue Tastatur geholt und habe dasselbe Problem, und bin froh das dieses Problem bereits bekannt war. Anscheinend hat sich da bei Roccat nicht großartig was getan -- Schade 
Ich werde jetzt mal versuchen eine Ältere Version der Software zu installieren.


----------

